# CSH: Gabrielle : Stats: Read Only!



## Gabrielle (Mar 30, 2003)

After a resent gain of 9 pounds over "competition weight", my stats are as follows:

3/30/03

Ht. 5' 1"
Wt 115 (comp @106-108)

Measurements:

Bi  10.75"
Hip 35"
Waist 28.5" (DP says no more weighted obliques)
Thigh 20.5"

Skinfolds: (ave of 2-3 measurements in mm)

Tricep  12
Pectoral  2.75
Axilla 4.75 (midaxilla in line w/xiphoid)
Subscap 8
Abdominal 10.5
Suprailiac 11.66
Quadriceps 21

JP-7 W = 15.488%

Other sites for tracking purposes

Bicep  2
Lower back 12
Calf 11

DP for Gabrielle


----------

